# Orchestral Suite



## baroque flute

Finally! Here is my orchestral suite. Include the positive and the negative in your critique.  Once again I must say that I hate MIDI, but I won't be able to perform this for a while, so I might as well post it anyway. It is scored for recorder, oboe, bassoon, horn, strings, and continuo. I didn't write a courante--probably should have, but I was too lazy.  Enjoy!

Orchestral Suite No. 1 in G major


----------



## Daniel

I really enjoyed the suite. You have really the beat of baroque in your blood. This suite is very influenced by Händel, isn't it?  

My favourites are the Hornpipe and the Prelude. The sequence is exactly on the right place. Good that you gave in the Gigue some more soli and it is a bit a chamber intermezzo, that's nice. Something must be wrong with the Allemende midi file, because 3/4 of the time the violins were playing alone? 

A very good job! How long have you been writing it?


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 7 2004, 10:29 AM
> * This suite is very influenced by Händel, isn't it?
> 
> [snapback]1350[/snapback]​*


It would have to be. I grew up listening to Handel more than any other composer, and I have studied and studied his works, so you might say I was steeped in Handel. But I think he is unmatched for counterpoint, so I'm sure that did me good.

I started working on the suite a week ago. But that is much faster than usual--it just all came together surprisingly fast. I think I am well suited to this kind of music, probably becxause of having listened so much to Handel. The Allemande has no violin solo parts!  Thanks for telling me about the problem! Strange, though, because I listened to it right before posting it and all the tracks played. I'll have to look into it and repost it. This is actually my first larger work to be completed (other than little things like sonatinas, etc.). I started work on a Symphony in G minor last year, and have finished all except the third movement, so that will probably be next.


----------



## Daniel

> *I started working on the suite a week ago. But that is much faster than usual--it just all came together surprisingly fast.*


I love it if energy flows so fast, it makes you so happy while writing. :wub:

A symphonie? That's nice. What instrumentation? I wish you all the best with it.  Hurry with finishing that you can post it soon.


----------



## baroque flute

The usual orchestra, I guess, for the symphony. Horn, flute, clarinet, English horn, oboe, bassoon, trumpet, trombone, strings. Maybe some piccolo. I may also add timpani, if I can get it to work on my MIDI withot sounding like rock drums. 

I know what you mean about it being much more enjoyable when it all comes really fast. Still a lot of work, but a lot of fun too. I think I enjoyed composing this piece more than any other.


----------



## baroque flute

I'm trying to reload the Allemande. Here it is!
Oops, it didn't load  I'll have to try it again.


----------



## baroque flute

I don't know why it didn't load the other day, but I was too busy to try again. I've been very busy lately :tired: :lol: Hope it plays properly! It's strange because when I listened to it when I first loaded it I heard all the tracks.


----------



## oistrach13

excellent work  .

my favourite was the hornpipe, other than the really catchy tune, I opened it up in sibelius, and saw the complexity (I couldn't hear much with the midi), you are really talented


----------



## Daniel

Yes i listened to the Allemande now too. It is very well done. As I said, i really like this suite. 

@oistrach: yea yea, hornpipe is also my favourite.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 7 2004, 01:44 PM
> *It would have to be. I grew up listening to Handel more than any other composer, and I have studied and studied his works, so you might say I was steeped in Handel. But I think he is unmatched for counterpoint, so I'm sure that did me good.
> [snapback]1353[/snapback]​*


I have read a book on Heifetz, and Ayke Agus says she grew up listening only Heifetz. When she gave a major performance for the first time, someone came up to ask her if she was a Heifetz student. She wasn't, yet, but she had developed certain Heifetz-like styles of playing.

Just an interesting little but of info.


----------



## Daniel

Reminds me of another story: Gould (13 to that time) was in conservatory and had to play the Beethoven 4 th piano concerto. He adored the recording with Arthur Schnabel, he listened to it again and again, and he imitated him in every nuance. His teacher Alberto Guerrero took the LP away that he should practise it like Guerrero want him....Gould did his will....but in the concert he played it like Schnabel again...his teacher was near to the limit of his nerves......and a criticer wrote: "Who does the kid think he is, Schnabel?"

Another example how someone can influence you though you are not personally student by him.


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Aug 29 2004, 03:50 PM
> *I have read a book on Heifetz, and Ayke Agus says she grew up listening only Heifetz. When she gave a major performance for the first time, someone came up to ask her if she was a Heifetz student. She wasn't, yet, but she had developed certain Heifetz-like styles of playing.
> 
> Just an interesting little but of info.
> [snapback]1670[/snapback]​*


 Very interesting story!! That's how it happens.

I am glad you were able to hear the Allemande this time, Daniel.


----------

